# List of Old Testament citations



## elnwood (Jan 18, 2007)

Is there a handy list somewhere online of all the direct Old Testament citations found in the New Testament?

In particular, I'm doing a study on the Psalms, and in choosing them I want to include most or all of the Psalms that are quoted from in the New Testament.


----------



## Machaira (Jan 18, 2007)

This might be useful:

http://blueletterbible.org/study/misc/quotes.html


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 18, 2007)

OLD TESTAMENT VERSES FOUND in the NEW TESTAMENT Part 1 of 2


OLD TESTAMENT VERSES USED in the NEW TESTAMENT Part 2 of 2


----------

